# transmission question



## assasn2k (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just wondering if there was a pontiac or GM 4 speed automatic that would work in a 72 lemans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 200R4 is a popular swap. Mods need to be made. All the pertinent info is available on line. Good luck.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

700r4, but only certain years. info also widely available online.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 700r4 was never cast for the BOP engine pattern. It is a Chev only and needs an adapter plate. The 200 is a near bolt in swap. It DOES need to be built to handle the power, like geeteeohguy said, but it is a capable trans when done right.


----------

